# Prince Harry to marry Meghan Markle



## Amigo (Nov 27, 2017)

Apologies to the anti-Royalists but it’s just been announced that they are to marry.

I like Harry, he seems to be a really caring guy. Good luck to them!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 27, 2017)

I've nothing against a young couple finding love in difficult circumstances, and Harry has always struck me as a good lad  Hope they will be very happy, and don't get hounded by paparazzi


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 27, 2017)

Shes fit, so naturally, I am disappointed.....


----------



## Northerner (Nov 27, 2017)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Shes fit, so naturally, I am disappointed.....


You're a married man!


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 27, 2017)

Mixed race, divorced. How  very modern. They do look happy, though, good luck to them. Prince Philip must be waiting to die so he can turn in his grave.

Mind you, as just about everyone here knows, I’m a republican, so I don’t see why this should fill the news. It’s deeply uninteresting.


----------



## Amigo (Nov 27, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Mixed race, divorced. How  very modern. They do look happy, though, good luck to them. Prince Philip must be waiting to die so he can turn in his grave.
> 
> Mind you, as just about everyone here knows, I’m a republican, so I don’t see why this should fill the news. It’s deeply uninteresting.



If it keeps Trump and Brexit off the news top spot, I’m not complaining!


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 27, 2017)

Well, that’s exactly my point. What’s important?


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 27, 2017)

Northerner said:


> You're a married man!



Ha ha, you can look but not touch.....


----------



## Northerner (Nov 27, 2017)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Ha ha, you can look but not touch.....


I hope you've got that in writing from the missus


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 27, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I hope you've got that in writing from the missus



Only verbally......


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 27, 2017)

I love the royals! How exciting!


----------



## Amigo (Nov 27, 2017)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Only verbally......



Meghan probably resigned herself to the fact that you were already taken 
novorapid!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 27, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Meghan probably resigned herself to the fact that you were already taken
> novorapid!


In fact, I'm sure that the news reporter just described her as 'one of @novorapidboi26's cast-offs'  Might have misheard though...


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 27, 2017)

Yes, the rumours are true.....all of them.....


----------



## trophywench (Nov 27, 2017)

LOL - I'm pleased, from what we've been allowed to see so far, she seems to be a well balanced woman, intelligent and capable of understanding the subtle nuances of the way the 'family firm' HAS to behave publicly - and revert to being themselves in private with the joins not showing.


----------



## Bloden (Nov 27, 2017)

My mum’ll be pleased.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 27, 2017)

Something good in the paper ? Good stuff & pleased for them


----------



## Vince_UK (Nov 27, 2017)

Will lift the doom and gloom for sure, even if just for a short while. Good luck to them also.
He actually seems a good guy and she seem level headed.
After his past experiences in life, I feel this decision wouldn't have been made likely. They deserve to succeed.


----------



## New-journey (Nov 27, 2017)

Wonderful news, I saw the interview and could see how much they love each other, it touched me. And I thought I was a hardened cynic when it came to love, obviously not!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 27, 2017)

I think they are both 'realistic' folk - and I'm damn sure his active service in B dangerous places has helped him far more than it would have his Bro cos he wasn't allowed up the sharp end hardly - he may have been allowed to look at the pointy bit through binoculars, but ......

I think that's why he wanted to join the Air Ambulance service - to do something a bit damn well USEful to ordinary people.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2017)

Have to admit, I'm already VERY bored by the TV 'news' coverage


----------



## Vince_UK (Nov 28, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Have to admit, I'm already VERY bored by the TV 'news' coverage


Being in Shanghai N, I have avoided that aspect of it all haha.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Nov 28, 2017)

Hopefully they will bugger off and get wed in USA.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Hopefully they will bugger off and get wed in USA.


Trump Tower? Mar-a-Lago?


----------



## Donald (Nov 28, 2017)

Here we go mugs  tea towels and more

http://www.scotsman.com/news/harry-...-on-sale-within-hours-of-engagement-1-4624472


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2017)

Donald said:


> Here we go mugs  tea towels and more
> 
> http://www.scotsman.com/news/harry-...-on-sale-within-hours-of-engagement-1-4624472


Solves a lot of Christmas present problems!


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 28, 2017)

What people seem to have forgotten is that Harry is 5th, and soon 6th in line for the throne. So even in “royal” terms he’s of no importance. So all this fuss is a bit of overkill.

As an aside, 20 minutes after this engagement was announced, the government announced another years freeze on benefits. Pensions will go up 3%, so that oldies can afford rising food prices. Didn’t see that on yesterday’s 6.00 news.


----------



## Amigo (Nov 28, 2017)

I take your points Mike but I actually think this lad could be a force for good and his missus has the same humanitarian intentions. He’s already done more to positively raise awareness of mental health than many campaigners and most of the Government.
I’m no Royalist but I don’t begrudge him this and it will be mightily profitable for the country when all the Americans and Japanese flood in for the wedding, quite apart from the sale of the celebratory tat


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2017)

Couldn't believe the newspaper (tabloid!) coverage - 25 pages in The Currant Bun, 24 in the Fail etc. Even funnier is that they are already on amazon - £6.99 for The Mail one!


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 28, 2017)

They’re getting married at Windsor Castle. You can see Legoland from Windsor Castle. More entertaining for sure.


----------

